
Steem - rayalez
https://steem.io
======
executesorder66
> How is Steem different from tipping platforms? Cryptocurrency tipping
> platforms require users to give something up to reward other for their
> contributions. With Steem, rewarding others is as simple as voting for a
> post, such you may on Reddit, or as you would Like a post on Facebook.

